

Popcorn Time coming to Android tomorrow - sjimdickens
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/28/popcorn-time-is-coming-to-android-as-soon-as-tomorrow/?utm_campaign=fb&ncid=fb

======
leonvonblut
is it time to get a chromecast?

